

Show HN: Castbin.com, record web browsing without any browser extension - amitamb
http://www.castbin.com/

======
amitamb
Relevant blog post: <http://amitamb.posterous.com/castbin>

Example recording: [http://www.channel-
surf.heroku.com/pages/4e663322509a9e00010...](http://www.channel-
surf.heroku.com/pages/4e663322509a9e0001000073?event_id=4e66349fb8b33b0001000237)

You can create demo of your product. Create reading cast for your blog.

Record the sites that you visit daily, and show the world what you visit
daily.

Record your session, reading news on HN, and let others view it.

I would like to know how you will use it? Would you like to replay others'
browsing to avoid repitition of going through news websites? Any constructive
feedback is welcome...

~~~
cleverjake
Is there any way to output to a video format, or upload to youtube/vimeo/etc

~~~
amitamb
Unfortunately not at present... With what I know, not in near future, since it
seems difficult to convert webpage DOM to image->video. One more thing is I
want this to be an alternative to video screen-casts in all aspects, and there
should be no need to do that conversion.

------
consultutah
Looks like this would be kind of neat for logging defects. The tester could
show exactly what happened and highlight exactly where the issues is.

